

Reasons why Splunk might be bad for you - RileyCR
http://www.hoardinginformation.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=3691&action=edit

======
detaro
Leads to login page?

~~~
mmjmanders
This is the correct link [http://www.hoardinginformation.com/6-reasons-why-
splunk-migh...](http://www.hoardinginformation.com/6-reasons-why-splunk-might-
be-bad-for-you/).

